# JSF in Eclipse mit Tomcat



## teremy (9. Jan 2014)

Hallo. 
Muss mich für die Uni in JSF einarbeiten. 
Ich habe mir Tomcat 7.0.47 geladen und in Eclipse for Java EE Developers habe ich einen neuen Server hinzugefügt, konnte dort Apache Tomcat 7 auswählen und den Pfad zu meiner Tomcat Installation angeben. 
Habe dann ein neues Dynamic Web Project erstellt und jetzt stehe ich schon vor dem ersten Problem. 
Ich habe von JSF ja noch nicht wirklich Ahnung (html, xml und java allgemein beherrsche ich natürlich und kann auch mit dem Begriff Servlet etwas anfangen oder mit dem MVC Muster ) und weiß gar nicht genau wo die Dateien hinkommen. 
Zum Lernen wollte ich folgende Seite durcharbeiten: JSFAtWork, JSF 2.0 und Apache MyFaces

Dort soll man die .xhtml Datei ins Verzeichnis webapp packen. Ich benutze nur leider kein Maven und es ist auch nicht vorgesehen für diese Übungsaufgabe. Hab dann einfach im WebContent Ordner mal eine .xhtml Datei erstellt, die zeigt der Server dann allerdings nicht an, wenn ich sie in WEB-INF packe, dann findet der Server sie nichtmal ( 404 ), aber einen einfach <hutputText... zeigt er nicht an. 

Ich habe leider wirklich Null Orientierung gerade und Google hat mir auch nicht geholfen, dabei habe ich schon stundenlang gesucht. 

Wie funktioniert das überhaupt, wenn meine .xhtml Dateien in meinem normalen Projektordner ist und Tomcat ja in einem völlig anderen Verzeichnis? 

Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen. 

Danke schonmal für eure Zeit!


----------

